# Graphics: Schriftgröße ändern



## Han (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo....gibt es in Java-Swing irgendeine Möglichkeit die Schriftgröße zu ändern?

Wenn ich Graphics g z.b. gegeben habe dann zeige ich einen Text am Bidschirm mittels g.drawString("-"+number+"-", x, getHeight()-10); aus.

Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit die Schriftgröße zu ändern?

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## Bert Brenner (24. Mai 2006)

```
g.setFont(g.getFont().deriveFont(200));
```


----------



## Han (24. Mai 2006)

Hmmm...irgendwie tut sich bei mir gar nichts.....wo muss man den den Code aufrufen damit er funktioniert? Wenn ich ihn am Anfag der Methode aufrufe wo ich die Ausgabe tätige dann tut sich gar nichts.....

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## The_S (24. Mai 2006)

Bevor du halt einen String mit einer größeren Schrift zeichnen möchtest. Versuch es mal mit


```
g.setFont(g.getFont().deriveFont(200F));
```


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Mai 2006)

Ein Hinweis zum Verständnis.

Es gibt mehrere, überladene _deriveFont_-Methoden in der Klasse Font.


```
public Font deriveFont(int style)   // Ändert den Stil: bold, italic, ...
public Font deriveFont(float size) // Ändert die Größe.
```

Darum Hobbit's großes F hinter der 200  :wink:


----------

